# Police Officer Justin Leo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Justin Leo*
Girard Police Department, Ohio

End of Watch: Saturday, October 21, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 31

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   
Save

Police Officer Justin Leo was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call at 408 Indiana Avenue at approximately 10:15 pm.

The subject was intoxicated and was known to have firearms inside the home. Responding officers made contact with the subject, who produced a handgun and shot Officer Leo. Another officer returned fire and killed the subject.

Officer Leo was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Leo had served with the Girard Police Department for five years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police John Norman
Girard Police Department
100 North Market
Girard, OH 44420

Phone: (330) 545-0212

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Rip


----------

